# 1st GPS, Garmin etrex20x, educate me!



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Always just kept it in my head. BUT, as my oldest is 12 in dec, and we are planning on starting out of state, I decided it was time. I chose the etrex 20x. Mostly because it was cheaper, but because it can be loaded up a little. SO, I desire simple(I AM NOT TECHY). What do I need, or need to know? Yes, I did a search and read stuff, some seemed a little old, or to complex.


----------

